# When all else fails, hit the reset!



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Just some simple historical facts to consider.









Join or die.....Spread the word!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting and reminding everyone. Nowadays not to much American history is taught if any at all, in the schools.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

for a bunch of dudes who dressed like girly men ,they accomplished a lot.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

What We Need is More Men Like these That have the Backbone and Courage to take on these Crooked Politicians!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> What We Need is More Men Like these That have the Backbone and Courage to take on these Crooked Politicians!!


*TIMES 10----You hit the nail on the head------------Lets hope its starting to Happen*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

it ain't. we got two candidates for pres that would rather goose women.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

There are few men alive today that have zero regrets for things that they have done in the past. I don't hold things against any man that happened ten years ago. People can change. But on that note, let he who has never talked smack with his buddies about the girls, cast the first stone. I try to focus on the policies that this individual will either uphold or change, and what the individual feels is important to everyone. There is no miracle cure for this country. We have gone down the wrong road for far to long to ever get back what was once a great nation. It could never be accomplished in one, two or even five terms. But, you gotta start somewhere. So, maybe we need someone who is great at business, who will let a farmer grow crops, and a miner produce coal, free up the reins that have held down American companies, so growth can happen. Now I don't claim to know everything, but I do know this, we have regulated ourselves out of the world market, we have relied on foreign products and killed our own production, we have made horrible deals that sold the US down the river. It's time to stop all this "save the world" crap, and start saving ourselves. Those nations are taking trillions from us and laughing in our faces and our leadership is too stupid to figure it out. They still think we are a "world leader". The arrogant bastards still think we're a "superpower!" Giving away godzillions, while a full third, that's 1/3, of the United States population is on welfare. The GNP is flatlined and there is zero growth. It's time to change our direction. It's time that you, and I am talking to everyone, stand up and fight for what we need. There are quitters that have thrown in the towel that will not vote because they haven't got the perfect candidate. Those that quit can only blame themselves for what they allow. You're not voting for a person, you're voting for your future, the policies that will steer the course of our nation. This election is by far the most important election of our lifetime and will determine the course we take forever. So let's focus on what this country needs for survival. And just maybe, maybe, it will survive. There will be hard times to come, so prepare and plan ahead. Join or die!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very well said JT and I am with you 100% !!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great write up JT.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

HEAR, HEAR JT!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Right on target JT. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------

